# Rescues Coming Soon!



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I am adopting these two cuties from a shelter in Indiana later this month. The ever so kind m.morrison is fostering them for me until I can make the trip. It is a male and spayed female pair so no fear of babies. I can't wait, but I need help with names! Suggestions are welcome.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They are cuties!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my, what cuties! I think they should have a prince/princess duo name theme. Luke and Leia comes to mind.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a feeling my daughter will want a princess name for the girl. She has been whining for a girl since the day I brought our first boy home, so this pair worked out perfectly for us!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I was thinking Adam and Eve... that's just my religious self coming out.. lol..


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Adorable.

Maybe Jasmine and Aladdin? (Al for short). Mulan and Shang? (I think that's the guy's name, I suck at male Disney characters) or Mulan and Mushu.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, I'll have to run the disney names by my daughter. She's stuck on Mulan at the moment, so I'm sure that it will end up characters from that  All of my crew has names from TV shows. Loki (from Thor), Mr Jingles (Green Mile), and Jack (Because of Si from Duck Dynasty calling everyone Jack hehe). I'm not real creative when it comes to names lol.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe Remy (Ratatuille) and Bianca (The Rescuers)???? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Snow White and Prince Charming, Lucy and Ricky, Romeo and Juliet, Aladdin and Jasmine, Peanut butter and jelly, salt and pepper, Elvis and Priscilla, Hansel and Gretel, or Tristan and Isolde.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I absolutly love Hansel and Gretel


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I think we decided on Milo and Kida from Atlantis.... lol I go and get them on Saturday! Also going to pick up a DCN I found on craigslist for $150 tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Picked up the DCN today and its in pristine condition and came with extras! It even came with a spare bottom tray still in the box 










Pick up Milo and Kida tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Lucky! Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Well we made it home with Milo and Kida. They appear to be pretty young. About the same age as My oldest boy...

Introducing the beautiful Kida 









And the magnificent Milo









All 5 of my crew are in the split DCN and loving it. May try Intros tomorrow


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, I think they are already litterbox trained too! No stray poops anywhere! Just the litterbox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

